# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Shower reno

## Whitey1

Hi guys and girls,
Just started on a bathroom reno and of course I've got a couple of questions. 
This is the first tiled shower I've had a go at(I've done one with paneling). This is the plan, rip out all the tiles, fill the setdown to floor level and install a poly base.
Then re-tile the walls. I'm at that stage when I'm almost ready to fill the setdown. Just have to move the waste. 
As you can see it didn't have a puddle flange(?) and so there was smelly water under the tiles with nowhere to go and a little water damage to the walls.
My question is do I have to rip the mortar out down to the concrete before I fill the setdown with concrete? I'm thinking that'd be the go so maybe I've answered my own question.
And how long should I leave the concrete to cure before applying waterproofing?
Thanks in advance
Michael

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi guys and girls,
> Just started on a bathroom reno and of course I've got a couple of questions. 
> This is the first tiled shower I've had a go at(I've done one with paneling). This is the plan, rip out all the tiles, fill the setdown to floor level and install a poly base.
> Then re-tile the walls. I'm at that stage when I'm almost ready to fill the setdown. Just have to move the waste. 
> As you can see it didn't have a puddle flange(?) and so there was smelly water under the tiles with nowhere to go and a little water damage to the walls.
> My question is do I have to rip the mortar out down to the concrete before I fill the setdown with concrete? I'm thinking that'd be the go so maybe I've answered my own question.
> And how long should I leave the concrete to cure before applying waterproofing?
> Thanks in advance
> Michael

  Hi Whitey1, 
Most people would give half an arm to have a recessed shower, less chance or a leak, much better looking, no step getting in or out either. 
No need to relocate the waste pipe, or apply levelling screed. 
Not to mention the fact that many of the fantastic plastic bases are prone to leaking around the wast pipe joint, and they have a much shorter life because the plasic is damaged by grit and stains. 
Tiling is not rocket science and is well within the range of normal DIY. 
Tou would only have to put down some waterproofing and a few tiles, job done. 
The end product will a much smarter looking and longer lasting shower. so cheaper. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Whitey1

Yes I know. But the clients ie my mother and my wife, want a base because they reckon its easier to clean.
So can someone answer my last question please? How long do I let the concrete cure for?

----------


## johnc

If you are simply filling the hole and whacking a plastic base on top then fill one day and do the job the next. Cure isn't an issue as it is little more than a hole filler. You could probably do it same day if there are no fixings. If you need to apply fixings or stress the concrete wait three days.

----------


## Whitey1

Ok, change of plan. Turned out to be way too hard to move the shower waste, there just wasn't enough height to play with. So I've gone back to retiling the base, only wider and leaving the waste where it is.The original shower was 870 x 870 and I'll be installing a new frameless screen of 1180 x 870. I will be raising the level up so there is no step down into the shower(there was about 50mm). As has been said it'll look better than a base too and no step.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Ok, change of plan. Turned out to be way too hard to move the shower waste, there just wasn't enough height to play with. So I've gone back to retiling the base, only wider and leaving the waste where it is.The original shower was 870 x 870 and I'll be installing a new frameless screen of 1180 x 870. I will be raising the level up so there is no step down into the shower(there was about 50mm). As has been said it'll look better than a base too and no step.

  Good decision, but again you can improve on this. 
If the existing recess is 50 mm below the floor level, commonly called a step down shower, you can make that a walk in shower, no step and no filling around the outside. 
All you need to do is mark the shower base on the floor and create a 60 in one fall from the existing floor to the old shower base near edge, a distance of only 310 mm. 
The add a small water stop angle that will end up just under the shower screen/s. You will have to install this anyway. 
End result shower floor and room floor are the same level, luxury fit out. safer. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

